# Engine tick at cold startup



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a 2009 4.0 with 94,000 miles. The engine ticks for the first few seconds when starting cold. Is this causing engine damage? I just recently changed oil and used a Fram Toughguard filter and Mobil1 0W-30 as I figured the thinner oil would flow better at cold startup at least. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

I know yours is a 4.0. But on my 3.8L I went to 0-40. and I went to a Motorcraft FL-1A and the anti drain back valve works tons better. I had a very loud valve tick at start up. and since I made those 2 changes I have not been happier! quiet start ups. Got the idea from a jeep forum. So I don't know if it will help you but its a start.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

Joemz9 said:


> I know yours is a 4.0. But on my 3.8L I went to 0-40. and I went to a Motorcraft FL-1A and the anti drain back valve works tons better. I had a very loud valve tick at start up. and since I made those 2 changes I have not been happier! quiet start ups. Got the idea from a jeep forum. So I don't know if it will help you but its a start.


Thanks, will try that out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not arguing with Joemz9. By all means try the 0w40 and Motorcraft filter and see if that works better for you. But just to add my $0.02. And I also have the 4.0L motor in my Rout.

I am generally a fan of Mobil 1 products (and Mobil Super too), but when I used it in the Routan the drivetrain seemed louder. 

Then I switched to using Quaker State and noticed significantly quieter. And folks on BITOG say the QS products seem thicker overall compared to other brands, all other things being equal. The QS Defy in the red bottle (also marketed as High Mileage) has really high zinc additive, which is among the best anti-wear additives available. The thickness or maybe the zinc could be the reason for quieting things down. For a long time QS Defy (in the 10w30 weight anyway) only carried the older API rating of SM because the zinc levels exceeded the more stringent requirements for the newer SN rating, so see if you can find a jug with the SM rating (I think the Chrysler 4.0L only requires SL or SG rating, and they are all backwards-compatible, so SM is fine in our engines). The Defy product is a synthetic-blend and is also cheap. For a long time it was around $15-$16 for a 5-qt jug at Wally World.

For the past several OCIs I have been using QS Ultimate Durability - their full synthetic in the gold bottle because I picked up ~40 qts of it when Advance Auto clearanced them out at <$1/qt a couple years ago. It too seems to have a quieting effect on the drivetrain. Either QS product would be good options. And I have used exclusively the 10w30 weight per owner's manual instructions for the 4.0L engine.

I am not a huge fan of Fram oil filters. I tend to favor Wix, which can sometimes be hard to find in local brick & mortars. RockAuto often sells Wix filters pretty cheap, and the Napa Gold store-brand filters is also mfr'ed by Wix. Might be another good alternative, although I might check out the Motorcraft filter next time.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

Zambee500 said:


> Not arguing with Joemz9. By all means try the 0w40 and Motorcraft filter and see if that works better for you. But just to add my $0.02. And I also have the 4.0L motor in my Rout.
> 
> I am generally a fan of Mobil 1 products (and Mobil Super too), but when I used it in the Routan the drivetrain seemed louder.
> 
> ...


Thank you, appreciate your time and insight. The Motorcraft FL1A is massive compared to what I just put on the van. I only went with 5w30 over 10w as I figured maybe the oil was too thick on cold startup and a thinner grade would help. I picked up the filter and QS Defy 5w30 as I could not find any in SM at any weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I tend to be a fan of following the manufacturer's specs/owners manual and for the 4.0L V6 motor Chrysler calls for 10w30 exclusively, almost certainly b/c this motor sheers motor oil and 5w30 won't last a full oil change interval. If you haven't already put it in, I'd rather take it back and exchange it for 10w30.

But that said, synthetic oils can better withstand sheering and the Defy at least is a synthetic blend. And it would take a several hundred miles before the sheering gets bad enough to possibly affect the motor, so if you've already put the 5w30 in then at least run with it for awhile and see if it helps with the ticking. I just wouldn't go the full OCI on a 5w30 unless it was a full synthetic. But that's just me. And the OCI for the 4.0L engine is the earlier of: (i) 6,000 miles or (ii) 6 months or (iii) within 500 miles of OLM light illuminating.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

Zambee500 said:


> I tend to be a fan of following the manufacturer's specs/owners manual and for the 4.0L V6 motor Chrysler calls for 10w30 exclusively, almost certainly b/c this motor sheers motor oil and 5w30 won't last a full oil change interval. If you haven't already put it in, I'd rather take it back and exchange it for 10w30.
> 
> But that said, synthetic oils can better withstand sheering and the Defy at least is a synthetic blend. And it would take a several hundred miles before the sheering gets bad enough to possibly affect the motor, so if you've already put the 5w30 in then at least run with it for awhile and see if it helps with the ticking. I just wouldn't go the full OCI on a 5w30 unless it was a full synthetic. But that's just me. And the OCI for the 4.0L engine is the earlier of: (i) 6,000 miles or (ii) 6 months or (iii) within 500 miles of OLM light illuminating.


I already put it in. I’ll do what you recommend and run a short OCI and switch to a full syn 10w-30 after. What was interesting is that at first, the tick went away but returned a few starts later. Just worries me and makes me think the engine is taking damage. I appreciate your time and insight on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

No argument you're ok..

I tried the recommended 5-20 or whatever it calls for and it seemed super loud and made it worse. So I looked for solutions and I think I found mine. Doesn't mean its a fix all. Plus I part time at a parts store so Oil and filters to me are ridiculously cheap and I know that not every one has that luxury to change oil if it didn't help the issue. Yes the FL motorcraft filter is huge, I added I believe and extra 1/4 of a quart of oil to put it in the recommended level. But I am still happy to report that the temp the other night was 20 degrees and it started great with no noise.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

I couldn’t get the FL-1A in due to clearance issues. My original filter was a toughguard 10060. I then tried a AC Delco PF64 and it seems to have lessened the problem. Still running the 5w-30 fullsyn but will switch to 10-30 after I use this oil a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

